# Dzelži / Hardware >  Hdd cd-rom caddy

## rihiii

Sveiki.
Pirmo reizi rakstu šeit.
Tātad saskāros ar vēlmi pievienot savam Acer 5755G laptopam SSD disku, bet negrinu atbrīvoties no vecā 750GB cietā.
tādēļ pameklēju unternetāun uzgāju CD-rom caddy, tāda štelle, kas ļauj ievietot hdd iekš cd-rom.
http://www.newmodeus.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_45

tad nu lūk papētīju un secināju, ka varētu tādu brīnumu uztaisīt pats. 
CD-rom ir SATA konektors.
Netā atradu, ka var vienkārši izveidot pāreju no SATA slimline uz sata un tam pievienot HDD.
tad nu tā aī izdarīju:

shēma: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/43516417/1.jpg
 rezultāts: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/43516417/2.jpg


salodēju visu un galu galā, to disku man neatpazīst. Vai tiešām tur var gadīties, ka ir kaut kam vēl klāt jābūt? 
Tas kā nekā ir SATA konektors, bet tomēr neiet. HDD izmanto tikai 5V, tā ka ar barošanu problēmām nevajadzētu būt. 
varbūt kāds ir ķimerējies ar šādām lietāma un var kaut ko ieteikt?

paskatījos, ka manam lodējumam varētu būt problēma ar to, ka daži pini saskaras kopā, bet pārliecināts par to neesmu. uztaisīšu jaunu shēmu un tad redzēs. lai nu kā, paldies  ::

----------


## JDat

> paskatījos, ka manam lodējumam varētu būt problēma ar to, ka daži pini saskaras kopā


 Es, protams atvainojos ka uzbraucu janbiedram, bet kāpēc ir vajadzīgi tie pini? ne jau tāpēc lai viņus varētu salaist kopā. Elektronika ir precīza zinatne. Tur haltūrēt nedrīkst. Visam jābūt pareizi un precīzi. Iesaku pārzvanīt ar pikstuli un salabot to problēmu.




> Tas kā nekā ir SATA konektors, bet tomēr neiet.


 Hipotētiski: Pārgriez uz pusēm SATA kabeli un paskaties kas lācītim vēderā. Tur nav prasti kabelīši. Ko var darīt tavas plates gadījumā? Maksimāli īsus un taisnus celiņus uz PCB. Kaut kādi pielodējumi nederēs.

Tā ka. Cīnās!

Izskatās ka tu pats uztaisīji PCB. Smuka! Lavs darbs! Tomēr ir dažas lietas kuras nāksies jau saknē nedaudz pārstrādāt. Tobiš konektorus jāpārvieto tā lai PCB celiņi ir maksimāli īsi un bez lauzieniem.

----------


## rihiii

Lieta tāda, ka jataisa celiņus bez lauzieniem, tad Cietajam vairs nav vietas, jo sata konektors ir pārāk tuvu malai. :/
nofeiloju jau nedaudz ar šo, jo tieši tādēļ esmu pielicis klāt konektoru ar vadiem. 
domāju uztaisīt vēl vienu variantu, bet tai būs garāki celiņi. 
par sata kabeli, laba doma, būs kāds jāizoperē.  ::

----------


## JDat

Nē! Nevajag operēt SATA kabeli. Tā bija reotrisa norāde lai saprastu kāpēc parastie plakanie kabeļi var nestrādāt. Ja nevari īsus un taisnus celiņus, tad mēģini īsus ar 45 grādu lauznieneim. Pie tam jo mazāk lauzienu jo labāk. Ja nemaldos, tad SATA kabelim vajadzāja "vilkt" pat 10 GHz singālu.

Pirms kodini iemet te PCB layout. Lai var patarkšķēt par dzīvi un PCB.

----------


## rihiii

kabeli jau izvaroju, neko jaunu neatradu  :: 

PCB: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/43516417/3.png

šis variants derētu pašā CD-ROM kastē.
celiņu platums 24mil
domāju rīt laikam frēzēt.

----------


## JDat

Hegribi no rokas tos celiņus uzzīmēt taisnāk? Ja es vēl zinātu ko ieteikt lai pareizi GND izviltu pie datu celiņiem... Diemžēl esmu stulbs āmurs un nevaru neko sakarīgu ieteikt. Tomēr kas meklē internetā (lasīt specifiskus PDF par SATA kotrolieru mikrenēm. Tur mēdz būt rekomendācijas par celiņu izvilkšanām utml), tas arī atrod info. No otras puses... Varbūt ka strādās tāpat. Ja jau vari štancēt prototipu PCB uz nebēdu, tad viss OK. Pat nedaudz apskaužu tevi. Man arī gribās lai es varu ātri tikt pie prototipu PCB lietām par saprātīgām naudīņām. Varbūt kādreiz varam kaut ko sarunāt.

----------


## rihiii

parasti PCB pasūtu no almiko. bet šoreiz izdomāju darbā izfrēzēt, ja būs iespēja.
almiko parasti izdevīgi vairākas uzreiz pasūtīt, bet dzirdēju, ka ja ir vairāki kam vajag tieši 1 eksemplāru, tad viņi samet uz vienas A4 plates visus kopā un tad cenu sadala.
bet neesmu mēģinājis to variantu.

----------


## JDat

Varbūt ka man kādreiz noderēs kāds izfrēzēts PCB gabals elsperimentiem.

----------


## RudeWolf

Varētu jau kādreiz samesties uz kādu grupņiku Almiko sūtījumiem. Ja es tā uz pirkstiem uzmetu, tad kādas divas a4 lapas platēs man nākotnē vajadzētu.

----------


## Texx

Par to grupas PCB pasūtināšanu, tā ir zelta ideja. Varētu pat atsevišķu topiku saveidot. Prototipam kā reiz ar vienu pcb gabalu pietiek.

----------


## RudeWolf

Heh, bet šādi grupņiki prasa ievērojamu uzticēšanos un organizāciju! Vajag vienoties par to, cik glaunu plates apdari mēs gribam un, kādā krāsā masku... Man ir padomā pāris projektiņi, kam nākotnē vajadzēs divpusējās plates, tiesa tur noteikti būs darīšana ar augstspriegumu un es vēl neesmu izpētījis, kādas tur ir prasības pret plašu apdari. Maskai noteikti jābūt ar augstu caursišanas spriegumu.

----------


## rihiii

Hey. vēl viens jautājums:

Vai nezinat kur citur Latvijā vēl veido spiestās plates? izņemot Almiko.
Vajag atrast vismaz vēl divas.

----------


## JDat

Saka ka iekš Radiotehnikas var.
Tāpat iekš Protolab ogrē var.
Gan jau ka vē pie kāda CNC graviermeistara var pasūtīt.

----------


## rihiii

Tad nu lūk man tas beidzot ir izdevies!
Ja kādam i interese, tad šeit var aplūkot iznākumu  :: 
http://spoki.tvnet.lv/praktiskais/Laptop-upgrade/625248

----------


## JDat

Njā, ir sīkumi, pie kuriem var piekasīties, bet ja strādā, tad labi. Nepiekasīšos  ::

----------


## rihiii

Nē, pasaki, kas tavuprāt varētu būt labāk.
Vienmēr ir labi paklausīties gudru kritiku  :: 
No kļūdām mācās.

----------


## JDat

> Vienmēr ir labi paklausīties gudru kritiku


  Nevajag jau uzreiz apsaukāties  ::  Kurš teica ka es esmu gudrs? Nu kā starp datu celiņiem ir vara laukumiņi kuri nekur nav pieslēgti. Tos celiņuz vajadzēja novikt apsolūti blakus, vienādā garumā un resnumā. Kādiem celiņiem vajadzēja tika pa vienam 45 grādu lauzienam izlikt. Attiecīgi apakšā cooper layer, kur pieslēgts pie GND. Kaut kā tā.

----------

